# Crew cab plowing?



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone plow with a crewcab shortbed? If so how is the turning radius on them? thanks matt


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

trevier;1690588 said:


> Anyone plow with a crewcab shortbed? If so how is the turning radius on them? thanks matt


Just a little worse than a regular cab long box.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

not bad if you have a football field


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Depends. My '00 Ford crew was horrible. My '12 Ford crew is amazing. Turns in a dime and is the most comfortable rig I've been in to date.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I plowed with a 96 f250 regular cab long bed for 10 years, no different than my 07 chevy 1/2 ton extended cab short bed. Maybe I'll have to test drive one to see how it is.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Biggest thing with the crew cab is the lack of visibility.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I only use my mirrors to back up and the only thing that could be more congested than some of what I plow is the freeway. My truck came w/ a 4" lift on it. I was going to remove it, but quickly realized how much better my visibility had improved for my peripheral vision. Cleaning up tight parking spaces can be a bit more of a challenge, but w/ the V plow it's really not an issue. Depends on what your used to I guess. For me, the benefits far out weight the negatives.


----------



## KGI (Dec 21, 2013)

Terrible, there's aircraft carriers that turn tighter. The regular cabs are harder to come by in the used market here.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

you think a crew shortbed is bad, you should try a F-550 crew with a 12 foot body. 
but boy are they nice in the truck parking lots on 15 acre warehouse sites.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

It isn't great. It isn't awful. It's nice to have the back seat for all my coats, trash, car seats etc. Sucks to clean out though. Wheelbase is actually a couple inches shorter than the ext cab long bed I believe.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

I plow with a crew cab long bed


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i run a crew cab short bed and dont have any problems


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you go with an 05 or newer ford they turn a lot sharper than the 04 and older. Difference in having coils or leafs in the front. I have a crew cab long box new this year and I didn't really notice a difference from my old truck which was an ext. cab long box. The way I see it is if you want a crew cab for the whole year and probably plow with the truck 15-25 times a year, suck it up when you are plowing if you have to back up a couple extra times to make a turn so be it. At least the rest of the year you have truck you wanted. My .02.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Someone has to say it......." It's not the size but how you use it"........sorry couldn't resist.:laughing:


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Its not bad, the worst part is the visibility. Especially if you have a dump insert like my father. Don't even bother to turn around to look.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

trevier;1690588 said:


> Anyone plow with a crewcab shortbed? If so how is the turning radius on them? thanks matt


The 05+'s have a much tighter turning radius, but even so my 02 Has been fine to plow with this season. I'm not really in any city or tight area's though, mostly faily long drives that aren't a problem. I love having all the space inside, could sleep in the back seat if I had to in a pinch.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

no dump body, or sander. I need the room having 2 girls and my extended cab chevy is closing in on 114 miles. I use it all year round for work also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowGuy73;1690868 said:


> Biggest thing with the crew cab is the lack of visibility.


It is?



KGI;1691891 said:


> Terrible, there's aircraft carriers that turn tighter. The regular cabs are harder to come by in the used market here.


Horse hockey.



SnowFakers;1693961 said:


> Its not bad, the worst part is the visibility. Especially if you have a dump insert like my father. Don't even bother to turn around to look.


Again, it is?

Put an insert in anything and visibility is going to be non-existent.

Question for y'all stating they are terrible, how many of you have plowed with an '05 or newer Ford?

I have a 550 with 10' bed that will out turn my CC, but still, my crew cab turns far tighter than my '00 EC.

I have been plowing with my '05 F350 CC since I bought it in '05. There are times a shorter wheelbase would be nice, but it does everything and then some that I ask of it. I can plow our tightest driveway up to our biggest lot with it. Our 2 worst driveways take some of my guys 20-30 minutes, I get them done in 10.

To make it worse, I had to extend my plow frame out about 8" because of my new bumper and I have an Ebling.

OP don't worry about it, you'll be fine.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

I have noticed my 07 cc turns like poop compared to my reg cab '13 F550


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No real problem with the short or long crew cab.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

I plow with a '10 F350 CCLB. I love it. But without a doubt my '08 450 CC turned way tighter. The turning radius of 450 and 550 are unbelievable


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They have different front axles. A 450 will turn tighter than a 350


----------

